# More halloween monsters from tappan



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Took my nephew to Tappan for some more night bite fun! He caught a 30 1/2" over 10lb saugeye. Guess he wont be going again 
That makes the 2nd 10lb + saugeye we have caught so far. With a couple going 9 lb a handfull of 8 lb and lots of 7 & 6 lb. Have probably caught about 25 saugeye every one being a fish Ohio. Amazing stuff!! Would love to be able to get on these fish through the ice. Going to have to drill some serious holes this winter cause I love my ice fishing. Would be nice to not have to go to Erie to catch fish like this through the ice. Will keep up with the reports as they come. FISH ON!!


O by the way, these 5 fish weighed approx 35 lbs!


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

You were'nt kidding about the monsters! Great job! And the picture of the clown in the background is pretty scary, too.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

the clown pic is some of my nephew's homework. If you think that's scary you should see some of the other stuff he does. He's enrolled at Douglas College School of Special Effects in PA. He has dreams of making it big in the special effects industry. He really gives me the creeps sometimes!! You should some of the creepy stuff they do.
O by the way, one of his teachers is Tom Seveny (the guy who made any of the great zombie movies)


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

great job, some beautiful fish.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Very Nice catch Mr Moony..Guess i have been missing out as i have never fished Tappen..Hows the spring bite ?


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I really havent fished tappan very much, where is the best place to take a young one and attempt to catch a saugeye, I sure would love to see my 11 year old hook into one of those fish.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

You guys are catch'en 'em big time! Wow!

Did I hear you say you were having a fish fry for all of us?


----------



## Munz (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey jeff its darin,those fish are huge need any help fishing LOL.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Man those are dandies. Would you mind saying what technique worked so well for you? I got a lake close to me that has saugeye and would like to try some night fishing.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow! Congrats on some real fall bruisers!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man you guys have been catching some great fish! I love the fall night bite. Keep up the great work! Those are some of the biggest saugeyes I have ever seen!


----------



## Mousse (Feb 3, 2009)

Mike,
This spring atwood was much better than tappan, but spring of 2008 I did better at tappan than atwood. I met you at the atwood launch ramp once about 2 years ago. Had my two little boys along.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Some friends have also been doing good at Leesville for saugeye. I never thought of Leesville as a saugeye lake, but they are convincing me otherwise.


----------



## pjgraham2006 (Mar 27, 2006)

great eating enjoyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------

